# SPS- Lehrsimulation von der Frima ELWE



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

programmiere gerade eine anlagensimulation der Firma Elwe mit der Siemens LOGO -Software!

Es handelt sich um die Simulation Lastenaufzug!

Kennt hier jemand die Lösung dafür??

Danke!!!


----------

